# Solitudine affettiva



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi  soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i  fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo  spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi  soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i  fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo  spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


Secondo te dove sta il segreto dello stare bene con se stessi ?


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


:kiss:


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo te dove sta il segreto dello stare bene con se stessi ?


Trovare il gusto delle cose semplici,trovare la grandezza delle piccole azioni,quelle che si danno per scontate e scontate non sono,per me è stato un buon inizio!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovare il gusto delle cose semplici,trovare la grandezza delle piccole azioni,quelle che si danno per scontate e scontate non sono,per me è stato un buon inizio!



:up: Ed accettare la solitudine come un bene prezioso no ?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Ed accettare la solitudine come un bene prezioso no ?


Non saprei,imparare serenamente a conviverci....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei,imparare serenamente a conviverci....


Si, ma sai perchè ho scritto un bene prezioso? perchè nella solitudine noi stiamo con noi stessi a pensare a riflettere, spesso stiamo a lamentarci quando invece non dovremmo lamentarci ma andare incontro a chi come noi sta anche egli in solitudine.

Ma chiaramente nonostante ci si possa aprire a qualcuno/a, la nostra solitudine ci sarà sempre e come dici tu bisogna accettarla e conviverci.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:


che teneri ...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che teneri ...



Pensavo la stessa cosa, che teneri.... intanto si è beccato il bacio di Simy quel disgraziato!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


Poi ti rispondo con calma....
Per ora:
:bacio:
Tu sai perchè


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che teneri ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa, che teneri.... intanto si è beccato il bacio di Simy quel disgraziato!


Lui sa il perchè di questa risposta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sai perchè





Simy ha detto:


> Lui sa il perchè di questa risposta


OSCURO tu non me la racconti giusta!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


Caro Oscurello... quella compagna di viaggio è di facili costumi e si accompagna a molti... è stata pure mia compagna per tanti anni e adesso è tornata prepotente, mi si è arrampicata sulla schiena e me la sto portando a spalla, mio malgrado. Ma mentra un tempo la sua compagnia dava quasi un'aura di eroismo romantico al cammino... ora mi pesa e basta. Quella bastarda è più facile scrollarsela da dosso quando sei giovane e meno stanco. Spero che tu la possa vedere sempre meno, in futuro.
Un bacio, tiè


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

*ma*

poi la solitudine, non è così cattiva. é come gli ospiti, ti fà piacere ritrovarteli a casa però dopo un po puzzano.

serve, aiuta, ma poco alla volta.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!




anch'io ho una simile compagna di viaggio, pur essendo circondata da tante persone che mi vogliono bene....
mi fa compagnia e mi capisce meglio d chiuque altro, con lei rifletto, capisco, piango. poi va via, qualche volta torna, ed io la accolgo, perchè è giusto che torni a darci un'occhiata ogni tanto.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> OSCURO tu non me la racconti giusta!!!


dillo che i un "pelino di gatto" invidioso....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anch'io ho una simile compagna di viaggio, pur essendo circondata da tante persone che mi vogliono bene....
> mi fa compagnia e mi capisce meglio d chiuque altro, con lei rifletto, capisco, piango. poi va via, qualche volta torna, ed io la accolgo, perchè è giusto che torni a darci un'occhiata ogni tanto.



Ecco tu e Sbri avete scritto cose giuste e belle, in quello che tu hai scritto a me manca adesso il pianto, e questo mi mette a disagio, vorrei conoscerne le motivazioni, perchè quella che mi viene in mente non mi piace assolutamente. 

Porca paletta!! una volta mi uscivano le lacrime anche da un film! adesso sono un terreno arido.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Cara sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro Oscurello... quella compagna di viaggio è di facili costumi e si accompagna a molti... è stata pure mia compagna per tanti anni e adesso è tornata prepotente, mi si è arrampicata sulla schiena e me la sto portando a spalla, mio malgrado. Ma mentra un tempo la sua compagnia dava quasi un'aura di eroismo romantico al cammino... ora mi pesa e basta. Quella bastarda è più facile scrollarsela da dosso quando sei giovane e meno stanco. Spero che tu la possa vedere sempre meno, in futuro.
> Un bacio, tiè


Cara amica,ormai è parte di me,la mia solitudine sono io,possa avvertirla meno,in alcuni momenti di disagio di più,magari quando sto bene provo un pizzico di malinconia per la mia solitudine.Devo dire grazie alla mia solitudine,è la molla che ti fa accettare quello che sei,impari a volerti più bene,a non odiarti,lavori su te stesso,magari diventi anche sensibile e acquisisci una profondità che accresce la tua umanità!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara amica,ormai è parte di me,la mia solitudine sono io,possa avvertirla meno,in alcuni momenti di disagio di più,magari quando sto bene provo un pizzico di malinconia per la mia solitudine.Devo dire grazie alla mia solitudine,è la molla che ti fa accettare quello che sei,impari a volerti più bene,a non odiarti,lavori su te stesso,magari diventi anche sensibile e acquisisci una profondità che accresce la tua umanità!



:up: Stavo mettendo il bacio, ma evito che qua altro non vogliono per fare battute.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco tu e Sbri avete scritto cose giuste e belle, in quello che tu hai scritto a me manca adesso il pianto, e questo mi mette a disagio, vorrei conoscerne le motivazioni, perchè quella che mi viene in mente non mi piace assolutamente.
> 
> Porca paletta!! una volta mi uscivano le lacrime anche da un film! adesso sono un terreno arido.


CREDO CHE SI POSSA SOPRAVVIVERE SENZA PIANGERE NO?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Stavo mettendo il bacio, ma evito che qua altro non vogliono per fare battute.


Tranquillo mi basta la tua stima!:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dillo che i un "pelino di gatto" invidioso....


L'invidia non è parte di questo corpo! 




Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco tu e Sbri avete scritto cose giuste e belle, in quello che tu hai scritto a me manca adesso il pianto, e questo mi mette a disagio, vorrei conoscerne le motivazioni, perchè quella che mi viene in mente non mi piace assolutamente.
> 
> Porca paletta!! *una volta mi uscivano le lacrime anche da un film!* adesso sono un terreno arido.


L'ho già scritto e lo ripeto. Io piango ancora come un bambino quando a superman gli muore il padre.... non ti dico in che condizioni sono uscito dal cinema quando ho visto *Moulin rouge. *


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CREDO CHE SI POSSA SOPRAVVIVERE SENZA PIANGERE NO?



Certo! è la seconda volta da quando ci conosciamo che lo scrivo, grida un'altra volta e ..........  t'affari sempri arricanusciri comu fimmina sguaita e sicula ah! e macari puru nirbusa!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo mi basta la tua stima!:up:



Quella c'è l'hai da tanto tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'invidia non è parte di questo corpo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al momento evito di scrivere.

Da quando oscuro ha aperto il 3D mi sono sentito abbastanza giù di morale, ho provato a scrivere qualcosa rispondendo, dopo ho cancellato. 

Il 3d di oscuro è molto significativo, ed esplora dentro noi la solitudine della ricerca di chi potrebbe con la sua vicinanza conoscerci veramente e soltanto con uno sguardo capire ed abbracciare.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


Mai patito la solitudine, di per sè.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai patito la solitudine, di per sè.



Si nota.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si nota.


Sì.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


Eh ?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


So cosa sia la solitudine affettiva. La sto vivendo, la vivo da tempo. 
La maschero in continuazione e solo chi mi conosce profondamente si accorge di questo mio malessere.
Difficile uscirne, in questo momento forse solo il restare sola davvero mi aiuterebbe.
Sono circondata da persone che ognuno a loro modo cercano di farmi capire che non lo sono. Eppure il disagio resta e la sensazione di aver esaurito la capacità di esserci per gli altri, come ci sono sempre stata, è tanta.
Mi auguro davvero che come per te, accada qualcosa che mi faccia dimenticare questa brutta sensazione. 
Grazie per le tue parole.......................................


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ?


Sì.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


Ah, anzi... Ah!


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai patito la solitudine, di per sè.



maschio dominante alfa.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> maschio dominante alfa.



ri sta gran coppula ri minchia.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Io Vs. la Sicilia unita. Manca solo Annuccia. Forza. Comunque, per la cronaca, la cosa del maschio alfa me l'hanno affibbiata. L'ho scritto enne volte, per me sono tutte stronzate. Ce l'ho sotto al nick solo per quello.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> So cosa sia la solitudine affettiva. La sto vivendo, la vivo da tempo.
> La maschero in continuazione e solo chi mi conosce profondamente si accorge di questo mio malessere.
> Difficile uscirne, in questo momento forse solo il restare sola davvero mi aiuterebbe.
> Sono circondata da persone che ognuno a loro modo cercano di farmi capire che non lo sono. Eppure il disagio resta e la sensazione di aver esaurito la capacità di esserci per gli altri, come ci sono sempre stata, è tanta.
> ...



spesso la solitudine è il non poter dare qualcosa a qualcuno, non sempre ricevere.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io Vs. la Sicilia unita. Manca solo Annuccia. Forza. Comunque, per la cronaca, la cosa del maschio alfa me l'hanno affibbiata. L'ho scritto enne volte, per me sono tutte stronzate. Ce l'ho sotto al nick solo per quello.



ma nessuno lo mette in dubbio. tu pensavi che noi credessimo che tu fossi veramente MDA?


enne, in numeri quante sono?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io Vs. la Sicilia unita. Manca solo Annuccia. Forza. Comunque, per la cronaca, la cosa del maschio alfa me l'hanno affibbiata. L'ho scritto enne volte, per me sono tutte stronzate. Ce l'ho sotto al nick solo per quello.





Cioè volevi compagnia ?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> spesso la solitudine è il non poter dare qualcosa a qualcuno, non sempre ricevere.


Anche avere ancora tanto da dare ma rendersi conto che a chi vorresti dare non interessa?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma nessuno lo mette in dubbio. tu pensavi che noi credessimo che tu fossi veramente MDA?


Io penso essenzialmente che non capiate un cazzo di niente di nulla, per cui, francamente, non mi pongo manco il problema di cosa credete o no. Lo specifico perchè sono pure troppo gentile.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso essenzialmente che non capiate un cazzo di niente di nulla, per cui, francamente, non mi pongo manco il problema di cosa credete o no. Lo specifico perchè sono pure troppo gentile.



Si.


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Non riesco a rispondere a questo 3D ora....


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Non riesco a rispondere a questo 3D ora....


Ti capisco,quando scrivo cazzate è più semplice!


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche avere ancora tanto da dare ma rendersi conto che a chi vorresti dare non interessa?


si, e questa è la peggiore delle ipotesi, sapere di avere tanto e se anche lo si da o lo si vorrebbe dare, chi riceve non apprezza, non capisce ciò che offriamo, perchè dalla sua parte non c'è alcun ineresse a curarsi ed a capire di noi.


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti capisco,quando scrivo cazzate è più semplice!


tu sai il perchè :smile:


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> tu sai il perchè :smile:


Si!


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti capisco,quando scrivo cazzate è più semplice!



ma per scrivere questo 3d avrai passato notti insonni, bozze ed appunti vari, fino a quando hai avuto l'illuminazione.

in effetti non è da te scrivere di queste cose così profonde.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma per scrivere questo 3d avrai passato notti insonni, bozze ed appunti vari, fino a quando hai avuto l'illuminazione.
> 
> *in effetti non è da te scrivere di queste cose così profonde*.


Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah!


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ma per scrivere questo 3d avrai passato notti insonni, bozze ed appunti vari, fino a quando hai avuto l'illuminazione.
> 
> in effetti non è da te scrivere di queste cose così profonde.


Ci ho pensato ieri...!Mi conosci poco...o forse mi conosci per quello che mi vuoi conoscere.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si, e questa è la peggiore delle ipotesi, sapere di avere tanto e se anche lo si da o lo si vorrebbe dare, chi riceve non apprezza, non capisce ciò che offriamo, perchè dalla sua parte non c'è alcun ineresse a curarsi ed a capire di noi.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si, e questa è la peggiore delle ipotesi, sapere di avere tanto e se anche lo si da o lo si vorrebbe dare, chi riceve non apprezza, non capisce ciò che offriamo, perchè dalla sua parte non c'è alcun ineresse a curarsi ed a capire di noi.



Quando si ha un tradimento quello che una volta veniva non esternato si esterna meglio quando sei messo alle strette, e quando le emozioni ti portano a capire che sei arrivato al capolinea, è come quando devi evolverti, hai distrutto, hai terra bruciata dietro te, e qualche evento ti apre gli occhi alla vita ed alla realtà

Ecco quello che volevo dare come messaggio quando inizialmente cominciammo a parlare, ricordi farfalla? parlo di quando sono entrato e ti domandavo, ma come fai a stare con tuo marito senza dirgli nulla? ti porti nelle spalle un cambiamento soltanto tuo senza dare la possibilità di cambiare a tuo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si ha un tradimento quello che una volta veniva non esternato si esterna meglio quando sei messo alle strette, e quando le emozioni ti portano a capire che sei arrivato al capolinea, è come quando devi evolverti, hai distrutto, hai terra bruciata dietro te, e qualche evento ti apre gli occhi alla vita ed alla realtà
> 
> Ecco quello che volevo dare come messaggio quando inizialmente cominciammo a parlare, ricordi farfalla? parlo di quando sono entrato e ti domandavo, ma come fai a stare con tuo marito senza dirgli nulla? ti porti nelle spalle un cambiamento soltanto tuo senza dare la possibilità di cambiare a tuo marito.


A mio marito dico ridico e stradico come mi sento e quello che provo
Lui mi conosce e sa benissimo quello che provo e quello di cui ho bisogno. Il mio cambiamento è sotto gli occhi di tutti anche di quelli che poco mi conosco, dei miei amici, dei miei colleghi di persone che prima non mi "vedevano" e ora si accorgono di me.
Non c'è bisogno che sappia del tradimetno per accorgersi di sua moglie
scusate sono leggermente incattivita in questo periodo


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A mio marito dico ridico e stradico come mi sento e quello che provo
> Lui mi conosce e sa benissimo quello che provo e quello di cui ho bisogno. Il mio cambiamento è sotto gli occhi di tutti anche di quelli che poco mi conosco, dei miei amici, dei miei colleghi di persone che prima non mi "vedevano" e ora si accorgono di me.
> Non c'è bisogno che sappia del tradimetno per accorgersi di sua moglie
> scusate sono leggermente incattivita in questo periodo


farfalla ma mica ho scritto questo io? ho scritto altro. 

Ma non voglio creare polemiche, perchè questo discorso lo abbiamo già affrontato e da parte mia è chiuso.

La mia citazione era data nel ricordare un concetto che non ero riuscito a spiegarti tempo fa, ed a quanto pare nemmeno adesso che avevo soltanto l'intenzione di altro e non quello che hai capito.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi  soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i  fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo  spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


Fratello di sangue sudista, sappi che non solo capisco benissimo quello che provi, ma che, ahimé, lo provo anche io pur essendo circondato da affetti. Ho scoperto a mie spese che ciò che fa la differenza non è quello che gli altri ti danno in misura maggiore o minore, ma è, purtroppo, *quello che noi riusciamo a sentire* in misura maggiore o minore. Nel mio caso il processo osmotico è chiaramente malfunzionate. In bocca al lupo


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Insomma Oscuro*

hai sturato un bel vaso di Pandora...


----------



## geko (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi  soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i  fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo  spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


Queste parole avrei potuto scriverle io, praticamente dalla prima all'ultima. 
E' che quando l'avversario è dentro di te, e si nutre dello stesso vuoto che crea, accettare la sconfitta è l'unica cosa sensata da fare. Per poi imparare a conviverci, presto o tardi.
Bravo e grazie Oscuro, per essere riuscito a metterlo nero su bianco. :up:


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Quando si ha un tradimento quello che una volta veniva non esternato si esterna meglio quando sei messo alle strette, e quando le emozioni ti portano a capire che sei arrivato al capolinea, è come quando devi evolverti, hai distrutto, hai terra bruciata dietro te, e qualche evento ti apre gli occhi alla vita ed alla realtà
> *
> Ecco quello che volevo dare come messaggio quando inizialmente cominciammo a parlare, ricordi farfalla? parlo di quando sono entrato e ti domandavo, ma come fai a stare con tuo marito senza dirgli nulla? ti porti nelle spalle un cambiamento soltanto tuo senza dare la possibilità di cambiare a tuo marito.


quindi secondo te si dà oltre per recuperare ciò che si sta perdendo? cioè dai tutto di te perchè ti accorgi che è finita o sta per finire o perchè vuoi recuperare? ma se anche fosse, perchè l'altro non recepisce i tuoi sfrozi? perchè non vuole più recepire, perchè è stato spezzato da un dolore inferto e che non perdonerà mai, fingerà di farlo, ma nel suo io quella dannata frattura resterà insanabile. tutto ciò se si *era* REALMENTE importanti.

solitudine affettiva. essre soli nei propri affetti, non poterli dare *(più che altro vederli non accolti)* e  non riceverli dalla persona indirizzata.  

quello tra parentesi è la cosa peggiore che possiamo ricevere dalla persona amata; essere non visti.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Geko*



geko ha detto:


> Queste parole avrei potuto scriverle io, praticamente dalla prima all'ultima.
> E' che quando l'avversario è dentro di te, e si nutre dello stesso vuoto che crea, accettare la sconfitta è l'unica cosa sensata da fare. Per poi imparare a conviverci, presto o tardi.
> Bravo e grazie Oscuro, per essere riuscito a metterlo nero su bianco. :up:


Geko l'avversario era dentro me,forse dall'inizio,dalla tenerà età,crescendo però non hai coscienza di questo,quindi il tuo raggio di sole puo essere la famiglia,parenti,amici,fidanzate,nel mio caso con un padre assente ed una madre in difficoltà davanti ad un figlio ribelle il raggio di sole è stato il primo amore...!Un raggio di sole, che una volta finita la storia, è diventato il mio cono d'ombra,il mio inferno,ero solo contro la vita,così percepivo la cosa,vero o non vero non faceva differenza.Quindi mi son trovato un'avversario fisico,ho trovato un responsabile,qualcuno da combattere:il mio primo amore!Storielle,storiacce,tradimenti,matrimoni sfiorati e mancati,mi guardavo allo specchio facendo fatica a riconoscermi,infermiere,spogliarelliste,sconosciute,pensavo di vincere... tornato a casa era sempre peggio,l'adrenalina di quei 20 minuti di sesso  poi tornava il vuoto,ogni tanto,durante la giornata mi assento,quando posso,in casa o in macchina nel traffico,la solitudine graffia la mia anima,non sento più dolore,una presenza silenziosa e asintomatica...adesso!


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Geko l'avversario era dentro me,forse dall'inizio,dalla tenerà età,crescendo però non hai coscienza di questo,quindi il tuo raggio di sole puo essere la famiglia,parenti,amici,fidanzate,nel mio caso con un padre assente ed una madre in difficoltà davanti ad un figlio ribelle il raggio di sole è stato il primo amore...!Un raggio di sole, che una volta finita la storia, è diventato il mio cono d'ombra,il mio inferno,ero solo contro la vita,così percepivo la cosa,vero o non vero non faceva differenza.Quindi mi son trovato un'avversario fisico,ho trovato un responsabile,qualcuno da combattere:il mio primo amore!Storielle,storiacce,tradimenti,matrimoni sfiorati e mancati,mi guardavo allo specchio facendo fatica a riconoscermi,infermiere,spogliarelliste,sconosciute,pensavo di vincere... tornato a casa era sempre peggio,l'adrenalina di quei 20 minuti di sesso poi tornava il vuoto,ogni tanto,durante la giornata mi assento,quando posso,in casa o in macchina nel traffico,la solitudine graffia la mia anima,non sento più dolore,*una presenza silenziosa e asintomatica*...adesso!


per me non ancora


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> per me non ancora


Bè,ci vuole tempo...!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Geko l'avversario era dentro me,forse dall'inizio,dalla tenerà età,crescendo però non hai coscienza di questo,quindi il tuo raggio di sole puo essere la famiglia,parenti,amici,fidanzate,nel mio caso con un padre assente ed una madre in difficoltà davanti ad un figlio ribelle il raggio di sole è stato il primo amore...!Un raggio di sole, che una volta finita la storia, è diventato il mio cono d'ombra,il mio inferno,ero solo contro la vita,così percepivo la cosa,vero o non vero non faceva differenza.Quindi mi son trovato un'avversario fisico,ho trovato un responsabile,qualcuno da combattere:il mio primo amore!Storielle,storiacce,tradimenti,matrimoni sfiorati e mancati,mi guardavo allo specchio facendo fatica a riconoscermi,infermiere,spogliarelliste,sconosciute,pensavo di vincere... tornato a casa era sempre peggio,*l'adrenalina di quei 20 minuti di sesso* poi tornava il vuoto,ogni tanto,durante la giornata mi assento,quando posso,in casa o in macchina nel traffico,la solitudine graffia la mia anima,non sento più dolore,una presenza silenziosa e asintomatica...adesso!



Epperò eh.

Ma poi tu non stai con qualcuna? Mi pare che convivi, no? O sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Epperò eh.


Epperò poi stavo peggio...!Hai presente il mal di denti?ti prendi un aulin,per un paio di ore stai meglio poi.....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Epperò poi stavo peggio...!Hai presente il mal di denti?ti prendi un aulin,per un paio di ore stai meglio poi.....


No, dicevo, venti minuti. Vabbè. Senti, ma tu stai con una adesso? Convivi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Epperò poi stavo peggio...!Hai presente il mal di denti?ti prendi un aulin,per un paio di ore stai meglio poi.....


... poi ti senti svuotato. Perchè ti giri e la solitudine è ancora lì e ti sorride, e con quel sorriso capisci che anche in quei 20 minuti non ti aveva lasciato.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, dicevo, venti minuti. Vabbè. Senti, ma tu stai con una adesso? Convivi?


Vabbè dai ho sparato un minutaggio così,a volte di meno a volte di più!Si, convivo da 6 anni,lei è un'anima leggera,ogni tanto chiede,vuol sapere,io mi trincero dietro silenzi eloquenti...!


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai ho sparato un minutaggio così,a volte di meno a volte di più!Si, convivo da 6 anni,*lei è un'anima leggera*,ogni tanto chiede,vuol sapere,io mi trincero dietro silenzi eloquenti...!


una santa donna direi


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... poi ti senti svuotato. Perchè ti giri e la solitudine è ancora lì e ti sorride, e con quel sorriso capisci che anche in quei 20 minuti non ti aveva lasciato.


Si,almeni ti sei sentito più vivo e libero...in quei 20 minuti!Cazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai ho sparato un minutaggio così,a volte di meno a volte di più!Si, convivo da 6 anni,lei è un'anima leggera,ogni tanto chiede,vuol sapere,io mi trincero dietro silenzi eloquenti...!


E convivi per amore? Cioè tu la ami?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> una santa donna direi


Inconsapevole.....!


----------



## geko (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Geko l'avversario era dentro me,forse dall'inizio,dalla tenerà età,crescendo però non hai coscienza di questo,quindi il tuo raggio di sole puo essere la famiglia,parenti,amici,fidanzate,nel mio caso con un padre assente ed una madre in difficoltà davanti ad un figlio ribelle il raggio di sole è stato il primo amore...!Un raggio di sole, che una volta finita la storia, è diventato il mio cono d'ombra,il mio inferno,ero solo contro la vita,così percepivo la cosa,vero o non vero non faceva differenza.Quindi mi son trovato un'avversario fisico,ho trovato un responsabile,qualcuno da combattere:il mio primo amore!Storielle,storiacce,tradimenti,matrimoni sfiorati e mancati,mi guardavo allo specchio facendo fatica a riconoscermi,infermiere,spogliarelliste,sconosciute,*pensavo di vincere... tornato a casa era sempre peggio*,l'adrenalina di quei 20 minuti di sesso  poi tornava il vuoto,ogni tanto,durante la giornata mi assento,quando posso,in casa o in macchina nel traffico,la solitudine graffia la mia anima,non sento più dolore,una presenza silenziosa e asintomatica...adesso!


Lo so, è peggio, ti senti ancora più svuotato emotivamente e danneggiato come essere umano.
Però se smetti di combattere contro chi non puoi battere, che sia dentro di te o all'esterno, la strada prima o poi la ritrovi. Il costo da pagare è quello di sentirsi sempre un po' insoddisfatti. Ma forse ad un certo punto della vita non ci pensi nemmeno più, chissà.


----------



## Flavia (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi  soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i  fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo  spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


conosco questa compagna di viaggio,
 a volte invadente
 altre più discreta
imparare a conviverci
in modo sereno
costa un duro lavoro
 sulla propria persona
le vie di fuga dalla solitudine 
sono molte
ma quasi tutte conducono al nulla


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sarò un egocentrico ma io questa solitudine non la riesco a vedere in chiave negativa. Perchè la mia solitudine, se di solitudine vogliamo parlare, me la godo con me stesso affrontando le sfide che mi sono posto e gli obbiettivi che voglio raggiungere. E non parlo di certo del lavoro.
Io con me stesso sto veramente bene. Ho il tempo per conoscermi sempre meglio, esplorare i miei limiti, vivere me stesso ed ogni minuto che passo in solitudine. Forse ho poco tempo per essere veramente solo e quando capita è un piacere.
Poi ci sono le mie passioni..
La musica ad esempio.
Un momento di gogliardia pura, un orgasmo mentale da brivido che io creo per me stesso, insieme ad altri. Persone che mi sono vicino ma che senza la musica forse non avrei mai conosciuto. Sono io ed il suono. Le emozioni partono dalle mie mani.
Mi figlia ad esempio.
e qui credo che chiunque abbia un figlio piccolo possa capire e quindi non mi dilungo a spiegare.
I miei momenti di relax al computer o alla Xbox.
Tempo perso, vero, ma a divertirmi..... per il solo fine di divertirmi.
Me stesso.
I momenti in cui posso cantare a squarciagola in macchina da solo oppure .. etc etc etc

Io non mi sento solo. Anche se percepisco che agli altri frega poco di me. Pure quelli che dicono di volermi bene. A me non interessa. Io mi avanzo.....

Giusto poche settimane fa sono andato da solo a sciare 3 giorni in solitudine, io, le piste e la fatica. Mi hanno dato del pazzo e dell'eremita eppure io pur mancandomi mia figlia sono stato benissimo. Non c'era nulla di aggiuntivo che avrebbe migliorato la giornata...mia figlia esclusa.

Sentimentalmente? Come ho già detto sono nel limbo. L'amore per la mia piccola mi riempie a sufficienza. Anzi straripa.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

per me la solitudine è un momento dolce e di cura nei confronti di me stessa;se devo pensare al suo valore negativo e un po' angoscioso devo andare agli anni dell'infanzia .


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *per me la solitudine è un momento dolce e di cura nei confronti di me stessa*;se devo pensare al suo valore negativo e un po' angoscioso devo andare agli anni dell'infanzia .


in 4 parole la mia enciclopedia sulla solitudine.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me la solitudine è un momento dolce e di cura nei confronti di me stessa;se devo pensare al suo valore negativo e un po' angoscioso devo andare agli anni dell'infanzia .


scusa Minerva ma c'è una bella differenza tra il vivere un momento di solitudine e sentirsi soli.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Minerva ma c'è una bella differenza tra il vivere un momento di solitudine e sentirsi soli.


molta


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

certo.infatti dicevo che non mi sento sola ma.
evidentemente non mi sono spiegata,  non mi pare grave





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Minerva ma c'è una bella differenza tra il vivere un momento di solitudine e sentirsi soli.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Minerva ma c'è una bella differenza tra il vivere un momento di solitudine e sentirsi soli.


Ma difatti minerva ha scritto "Per me la solitudine è un momento..." e non " un momento di solitudine....".

Io l'ho inteso come momento a lunga durata, a volte per ore a volte per giorni a volte per poco.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

*oscuro*

secondo me sei in piena crisi e chi ti sta accanto non ti da e non riceve abbastanza. è qualcossa che succede dentro, ci si sente svuotati, inermi ed inutili, scontenti di tutto, con poca voglia di fare, aspettando, nella speranza che passi.

anche a me, succede spesso, ma non riesco a spiegarmi il perchè: ho tutto ma è come non avessi nulla.
passa poi torna, un susseguirsi di stati d'animo soffocanti, e ridere e piangere non aiutano, sollazzano, come i tuoi venti minuti di sesso, passegeri ed infruttuosi.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma difatti minerva ha scritto "Per me la solitudine è un momento..." e non " un momento di solitudine....".
> 
> Io l'ho inteso come momento a lunga durata, a volte per ore a volte per giorni a volte per poco.


mi sono sentita sola solo in un periodo che riguarda l'infanzia perché sono stata una bambina lasciata un po' a se stessa, dopo ho avuto la fortuna di crescere abbastanza per farmi una buona compagnia e di fare incontri fortunati, in particolare quello che mi ha riempito la vita.


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> secondo me sei in piena crisi e chi ti sta accanto non ti da e non riceve abbastanza. è qualcossa che succede dentro, ci si sente svuotati, inermi ed inutili, scontenti di tutto, con poca voglia di fare, aspettando, nella speranza che passi.
> 
> anche a me, succede spesso, ma non riesco a spiegarmi il perchè: ho tutto ma è come non avessi nulla.
> passa poi torna, un susseguirsi di stati d'animo soffocanti, e ridere e piangere non aiutano, sollazzano, come i tuoi venti minuti di sesso, passegeri ed infruttuosi.


no, non hai capito il senso del suo post.. non è cosi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla ma mica ho scritto questo io? ho scritto altro.
> 
> Ma non voglio creare polemiche, perchè questo discorso lo abbiamo già affrontato e da parte mia è chiuso.
> 
> La mia citazione era data nel ricordare un concetto che non ero riuscito a spiegarti tempo fa, ed a quanto pare nemmeno adesso che avevo soltanto l'intenzione di altro e non quello che hai capito.


In realtà non ho letto nessuna polemica da parte tua, anzi mi hai dato uno spunto su cui riflettere e ho detto la mia


Ultimo il giorno che io e te ci capiamo finisce che ci innamoriamo:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non hai capito il senso del suo post.. non è cosi


si deve abituare a leggerlo così...diverso,serio e soprattutto senza nemmeno una parolaccia....


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà non ho letto nessuna polemica da parte tua, anzi mi hai dato uno spunto su cui riflettere e ho detto la mia
> 
> 
> Ultimo il giorno che io e te ci capiamo finisce che ci innamoriamo:smile::smile::smile:


posso portare gli anelli?...
damigella?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in 4 parole la mia enciclopedia sulla solitudine.....


Ma questa non è solitudine interiore o almeno non quella che intendo io
anch'io adoro stare sola e pensare a me.
Il brutto è quando ti senti sola e fisicamente in quel momento non lo sei


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> posso portare gli anelli?...
> damigella?


Per me va bene, vediamo se accetta la proposta:smile:


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questa non è solitudine interiore o almeno non quella che intendo io
> anch'io adoro stare sola e pensare a me.
> Il brutto è quando ti senti sola e fisicamente in quel momento non lo sei


ho capito benissimo.

ho detto che quel tipo di solitudine l'ho provata da bambina....e non da adulta.
ma è così strano?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito benissimo.
> 
> ho detto che quel tipo di solitudine l'ho provata da bambina....e non da adulta.
> ma è così strano?


No. In effetti quotavo Occhiverdi che parlava del primo tipo di solitudine...


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non hai capito il senso del suo post.. non è cosi



ma allora spiegami tu.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito benissimo.
> 
> ho detto che quel tipo di solitudine l'ho provata da bambina....e non da adulta.
> ma è così strano?



no.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me va bene, vediamo se accetta la proposta:smile:


mi sa che è impegnato sull'altro versante(preliminari.net)

si stà ambientando...


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. In effetti quotavo Occhiverdi *che parlava del primo tipo di solitudine*...


a me sembrava quotasse me.
mi gira la testa, come non detto


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito benissimo.
> 
> ho detto che quel tipo di solitudine l'ho provata da bambina....e non da adulta.
> *ma è così strano?*


No, mentre è bello che tu ci sia riuscita. Per me ad esempio è successo l'esatto opposto


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma allora spiegami tu.


ha solo spiegato un suo percorso di vita


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> *No, mentre è bello che tu ci sia riuscita.* Per me ad esempio è successo l'esatto opposto


In che senso?


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso?


Nel senso di superare questo senso di solitudine ....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questa non è solitudine interiore o almeno non quella che intendo io
> anch'io adoro stare sola e pensare a me.
> Il brutto è quando ti senti sola e fisicamente in quel momento non lo sei


io parlavo di solitudine interiore..... quella fisica purtroppo non è mai abbastanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Nel senso di superare questo senso di solitudine ....


Ah ok. Mentre tu eri in compagnia da bambino e solo a tratti da adulto, giusto?


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Mentre tu eri in compagnia da bambino e solo a tratti da adulto, giusto?


Da bambino mi sentivo molto amato. Sentivo l'amore dei mie cari. Non era intervenuto il germe del dubbio. Crescendo (e forse anche le inevitabili esperienze dolorose dell'adolescenza e del divenire adulti, nelle relazioni amicali ed affettive) è come se si fosse formata una scorza protettiva ....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Da bambino mi sentivo molto amato. Sentivo l'amore dei mie cari. Non era intervenuto il germe del dubbio. *Crescendo (e forse anche le inevitabili esperienze dolorose dell'adolescenza e del divenire adulti, nelle relazioni amicali ed affettive) è come se si fosse formata una scorza protettiva ....*


Ma quello è proprio il crescere. Cioè è normale, non c'entra la solitudine propriamente detta.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

ma soprattutto...e scusate se faccio sfoggio di originalità e profondità:
meglio soli che male accompagnati.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello è proprio il crescere.* Cioè è normale*, non c'entra la solitudine propriamente detta.


Non ne dubito. Fa un pò male comunque, però.:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto...e scusate se faccio sfoggio di originalità e profondità:
> meglio soli che male accompagnati.


:rotfl::rotfl:

originalissimaaaaa


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> originalissimaaaaa


mi sono pure concentrata


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ha solo spiegato un suo percorso di vita


tu dici?
 forse ne sai più di me, anzi sicuramente, ma leggendo gli ulteriori interventi ho come la sensazione che la solitudine affettiva persista. 

spero mi sbagli.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Fa un pò male comunque, però.:smile:


Scusa quanti anni hai detto che hai?


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2013)

ma io non ho mai riflettuto a fondo sulla solitudine
forse perchè in fondo mi sono sentita sola soltanto quando sento delle forti responsabilità gravare solo su di me, tuttavia in tali casi mi do da fare e non lascio nulla d'intentato, e quindi l'impegno che ci metto non mi lascia lo spazio per pensare a come mai mi sono ritrovata in una situazione del genere, o come mai mi sembra essere così

c'è una cosa un po' triste su cui mi sono soffermata di recente, per motivi di lavoro: anche le coppie che resistono per lunghi anni alla fine spesso si separano per via delle malattie, uno va alla casa di riposo e l'altra no, cose così, quindi mi sono fatta l'idea che invecchiare insieme ad un compagno è un po' una balla, alla fine si nasce soli e si muore soli
allegria


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quindi secondo te si dà oltre per recuperare ciò che si sta perdendo? cioè dai tutto di te perchè ti accorgi che è finita o sta per finire o perchè vuoi recuperare? ma se anche fosse, perchè l'altro non recepisce i tuoi sfrozi? perchè non vuole più recepire, perchè è stato spezzato da un dolore inferto e che non perdonerà mai, fingerà di farlo, ma nel suo io quella dannata frattura resterà insanabile. tutto ciò se si *era* REALMENTE importanti.
> 
> solitudine affettiva. essre soli nei propri affetti, non poterli dare *(più che altro vederli non accolti)* e  non riceverli dalla persona indirizzata.
> 
> quello tra parentesi è la cosa peggiore che possiamo ricevere dalla persona amata; essere non visti.



Non ho ben capito quello che hai scritto, ma mi sembra di capire che anche io non mi sono spiegato, ci riprovo sperando di riuscirci.

In quasi tutti i tradimenti c'è come molla quell'insoddisfazione che porta la coppia ad allontanarsi, ed entrambi sembrano ciechi a quelle manifestazioni che l'altro manda come messaggi. Quando uno dei due tradisce nonostante "ami! l'altro ed arriva il momento della scoperta, è come se nel traditore si aprisse un libro chiaro dove si legge con esattezza la cazzata commessa, è come se si avesse il bisogno di raggiungere il fondo per poi risalire. Credo sia una prerogativa umana accorgersi delle "cazzate" fatte e cercare di rimediare per quanto è possibile fare.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa quanti anni hai detto che hai?


Sopra i quaranta. E' grave?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito quello che hai scritto, ma mi sembra di capire che anche io non mi sono spiegato, ci riprovo sperando di riuscirci.
> 
> In quasi tutti i tradimenti c'è come molla quell'insoddisfazione che porta la coppia ad allontanarsi, ed entrambi sembrano ciechi a quelle manifestazioni che l'altro manda come messaggi. Quando uno dei due tradisce nonostante "ami! l'altro ed arriva il momento della scoperta, è come se nel traditore si aprisse un libro chiaro dove si legge con esattezza la cazzata commessa, è come se si avesse il bisogno di raggiungere il fondo per poi risalire. Credo sia una prerogativa umana accorgersi delle "cazzate" fatte e cercare di rimediare per quanto è possibile fare.



Non hai letto cosa ho scritto.............
iange:
e si che c'è gente che si propone come damigella


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sopra i quaranta. E' grave?


Dobbiamo amputare.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dobbiamo amputare.


La testa?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai letto cosa ho scritto.............
> iange:
> e si che c'è gente che si propone come damigella


temevo che si distraesse nei nuovi lidi.....

infatti di la ho intimato lui di tornare....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà non ho letto nessuna polemica da parte tua, anzi mi hai dato uno spunto su cui riflettere e ho detto la mia
> 
> 
> Ultimo il giorno che io e te ci capiamo finisce che ci innamoriamo:smile::smile::smile:


:bacio: Bhe devo dire che comunque anche se spesso non ci capiamo, non ci arrabbiamo e cerchiamo di o andare avanti senza rancori o chiarirci, e questo si chiama dialogo costruttivo.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sopra i quaranta. E' grave?


poco sopra no, molto sopra si. oltre è pericolosissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio: Bhe devo dire che comunque anche se spesso non ci capiamo, non ci arrabbiamo e cerchiamo di o andare avanti senza rancori o chiarirci, e questo si chiama dialogo costruttivo.


Ho capito niente innamoramento

Ok restiamo amici
:smile:





Annuccia vendi l'abito da damigella mi sa che ora che lo convinco va fuori moda


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho capito niente innamoramento
> 
> Ok restiamo amici
> :smile:
> ...



Ehm devo leggere, mica ho letto tutto....

Intanto baciamoci.. 



Sono troppe le pagine da leggere, non le leggo! sto in fiducia.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> La testa?


Il cazzo.


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> La testa?



quale?:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho capito niente innamoramento
> 
> Ok restiamo amici
> :smile:
> ...




:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm devo leggere, mica ho letto tutto....
> 
> *Intanto baciamoci*..
> 
> ...


Annuccia aspetta a vendere, forse ce la faccio:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Annuccia aspetta a vendere, forse ce la faccio:smile:



ok
vi saluto adesso ho 3 miliardi di cose da fare 


e

zero voglia.




uff...
a domani...


salutami lo sposo.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il cazzo.


Oh, ma quello è lì solo per rappresentanza. Per urinare, mettiamola così. Meglio per te, un potenziale concorrente in meno nell'eccitante gioco della caccia alla selvaggina. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Oh, ma quello è lì solo per rappresentanza. Per urinare, mettiamola così. Meglio per te, un potenziale concorrente in meno nell'eccitante gioco della caccia alla selvaggina. :smile:


No, non che amputiamo il cazzo. Era, come dire, no. In realtà non è che ci sia nulla da fare. Non è grave, non è niente. Sei così e basta, tenero e dolce. 


P.S: non temo concorrenza. Cioè: non me ne frega nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Annuccia aspetta a vendere, forse ce la faccio:smile:



C'è la facciamo, no non c'è la faccio, cominciamo ad essere coppia eh!


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è la facciamo, no non c'è la faccio, cominciamo ad essere coppia eh!


voli troppo in alto.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> voli troppo in alto.


Effettivamente visto che parliamo di farfalla, si sto volando troppo in alto, hai ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è la facciamo, no non c'è la faccio, cominciamo ad essere coppia eh!





lui ha detto:


> voli troppo in alto.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente visto che parliamo di farfalla, si sto volando troppo in alto, hai ragione.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, non che amputiamo il cazzo. Era, come dire, no. In realtà non è che ci sia nulla da fare. Non è grave, non è niente. *Sei così e basta, tenero e dolce*.
> 
> 
> P.S: non temo concorrenza. Cioè: non me ne frega nulla.


Sono l'orsetto Winnie the Pooh, mi scorre la nutella nelle vene e il mio nick è "Diabete". Ma. sai come si dice: anche uno zerbino lo puoi schiacciare e lordare 24 ore su 24 ma il suo spessore minimo, per quanto uno si sforzi di ridurlo, resta sempre quello, per sempre. Quello spessore minimo se ne fotte di tutto e resta *tale e quale*  :smile:


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> voli troppo in alto.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente visto che parliamo di farfalla, si sto volando troppo in alto, hai ragione.



come puoi fare il buffone in un 3D così importante. ha ragione JB quando parla male di noi. sono buffone anch'io, ma la vita di triste mi ha gia dato tanto.

preferisco ridere.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> come puoi fare il buffone in un 3D così importante. ha ragione JB quando parla male di noi. sono buffone anch'io, ma la vita di triste mi ha gia dato tanto.
> 
> preferisco ridere.


Ci sono priorità che vanno oltre certi nomi importanti come J.B come l'educazione, come qualsiasi cosa possa intromettersi, in un'amore che sta nascendo!


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quale?:rotfl:


Me lo chiedo spesso anche io :carneval:


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono priorità che vanno oltre certi nomi importanti come J.B come l'educazione, come qualsiasi cosa possa intromettersi, in un'amore che sta nascendo!



ora sono cazzi tuoi, papale papale.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ora sono cazzi tuoi, papale papale.


No grazie li tenga per lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sono l'orsetto Winnie the Pooh, mi scorre la nutella nelle vene e il mio nick è "Diabete". Ma. sai come si dice: anche uno zerbino lo puoi schiacciare e lordare 24 ore su 24 ma il suo spessore minimo, per quanto uno si sforzi di ridurlo, resta sempre quello, per sempre. Quello spessore minimo se ne fotte di tutto e resta *tale e quale* :smile:


No senti vabbè. Se schiacci uno per bene non ci rimane proprio un cazzo, fidati. Comunque: non c'è nulla di male ad essere dolci, teneri e soprattutto sensibili. Non sto scherzando. L'importante è non esserlo troppo, cioè: l'importante è non esagerare nè in un senso nè nell'altro. Io probabilmente esagero nell'altro, ma a mia parzialissima discolpa posso dire che...no nulla, non ho scusanti. Più che altro: se tendi ad esagerare sul mio lato dello spettro alla peggio fai molto male agli altri, se esageri in sensibilità, cioè sul tuo lato, alla peggio ti fai molto male tu. Come appunto dicevi, peraltro. Ciò non toglie che a me le persone sensibili e dolci in genere piacciono, tranne quando tutta sta dolcezza gli chiude svariate sinapsi, allora no.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> come puoi fare il buffone in un 3D così importante. *ha ragione JB quando parla male di noi*. sono buffone anch'io, ma la vita di triste mi ha gia dato tanto.
> 
> preferisco ridere.



Ovviamente ho ragione. E non parlo male di voi, parlo male di voi CON voi. Specifico.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No senti vabbè. Se schiacci uno per bene non ci rimane proprio un cazzo, fidati. Comunque: non c'è nulla di male ad essere dolci, teneri e soprattutto sensibili. Non sto scherzando. L'importante è non esserlo troppo, cioè: l'importante è non esagerare nè in un senso nè nell'altro. Io probabilmente esagero nell'altro, ma a mia parzialissima discolpa posso dire che...no nulla, non ho scusanti. Più che altro: se tendi ad esagerare sul mio lato dello spettro alla peggio fai molto male agli altri, se esageri in sensibilità, cioè sul tuo lato, alla peggio ti fai molto male tu. Come appunto dicevi, peraltro. Ciò non toglie che a me le persone sensibili e dolci in genere piacciono, tranne quando tutta sta dolcezza gli chiude svariate sinapsi, allora no.


Eh!


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho ragione. E non parlo male di voi, parlo male di voi CON voi. Specifico.



tu prendi tutto troppo sul serio.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono priorità che vanno oltre certi nomi importanti come J.B come l'educazione, come qualsiasi cosa possa intromettersi, in *un'amore che sta nascendo*!


:inlove:


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:


Claudio io ti sono amico e ti voglio bene, lo sai, ma togli l'apostrofo da un prima di amore o divento come Joey Blow :rotfl::carneval::up:


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho ragione. E non parlo male di voi, parlo male di voi CON voi. Specifico.


Il solito snob. Due pesi due misure. Quando sei col gotha del jet set parli bene, cornutone ! mentre con noi ti adegui, nevvero? :rotfl::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu prendi tutto troppo sul serio.


Forse, ma ho ragione tale e quale. Mi spiace. 




No.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Il solito snob. Due pesi due misure. Quando sei col gotha del jet set parli bene, cornutone ! mentre con noi ti adegui, nevvero? :rotfl::up:


Nah. Ma poi perchè "noi"? Parla per te.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Claudio io ti sono amico e ti voglio bene, lo sai, ma togli l'apostrofo da un prima di amore o divento come Joey Blow :rotfl::carneval::up:



auahauahahahhahahaha mi però!! :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No senti vabbè. Se schiacci uno per bene non ci rimane proprio un cazzo, fidati. Comunque: non c'è nulla di male ad essere dolci, teneri e soprattutto sensibili. Non sto scherzando. L'importante è non esserlo troppo, cioè: l'importante è non esagerare nè in un senso nè nell'altro. Io probabilmente esagero nell'altro, ma a mia parzialissima discolpa posso dire che...no nulla, non ho scusanti. Più che altro: se tendi ad esagerare sul mio lato dello spettro alla peggio fai molto male agli altri, se esageri in sensibilità, cioè sul tuo lato, alla peggio ti fai molto male tu. Come appunto dicevi, peraltro. Ciò non toglie che a me le persone sensibili e dolci in genere piacciono, tranne quando tutta sta dolcezza gli chiude svariate sinapsi, allora no.


JB c'è un mare magnum di distanza tra l'apparire dolci ed esserlo. E ce ne sono due tra il non essere aggressivi e l'essere capci comunque si difendersi pur evitando il conflitto e lo scontro. Almeno così la vedrei io.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:



Per una vera donna.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse, ma ho ragione tale e quale. Mi spiace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> JB c'è un mare magnum di distanza tra l'apparire dolci ed esserlo. E ce ne sono due tra il non essere aggressivi e l'essere capci comunque si difendersi pur evitando il conflitto e lo scontro. Almeno così la vedrei io.



quoto
Non posso approvarti


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> JB c'è un mare magnum di distanza tra l'apparire dolci ed esserlo. E ce ne sono due tra il non essere aggressivi e l'essere capci comunque si difendersi pur evitando il conflitto e lo scontro. Almeno così la vedrei io.



:up:


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse, ma ho ragione tale e quale. Mi spiace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come mai tutta questa autocritica, Blow? Da dove spunta questo animo capace di modestia e ravvedimento? Si avvicinano le elezioni e pensi forse di candidarti?


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> JB c'è un mare magnum di distanza tra l'apparire dolci ed esserlo. E ce ne sono due tra il non essere aggressivi e l'essere capci comunque si difendersi pur evitando il *conflitto e lo scontro*. Almeno così la vedrei io.




chi ha ragione non necessita di propinare insulti ad alta voce.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma come mai tutta questa autocritica, Blow? Da dove spunta questo animo capace di modestia e ravvedimento? Si avvicinano le elezioni e pensi forse di candidarti?



Non credo riuscirà mai a capire la battuta, ma essendo io propenso a voler far capire e volendo io tanto bene a J,B gli sussurro nell'orecchio la parola "mi spiace"


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> chi ha ragione non necessita di propinare insulti ad alta voce.



Quoto anche te
Nemmeno a bassa voce:smile:


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> *Ma come mai tutta questa autocritica, Blow? Da dove spunta questo animo capace di modestia e ravvedimento? *Si avvicinano le elezioni e pensi forse di candidarti?



cosa? ma dove lo noti? lui modesto. sono orbo.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Non credo riuscirà mai a capire la battuta*, ma essendo io propenso a voler far capire e volendo io tanto bene a J,B gli sussurro nell'orecchio la parola "mi spiace"


Sul neretto dissento. Lui mi piace perchè ha un grandissimo senso dell'humour. E' caustico, sarcastico, crudelmente ironico talvolta, ma ha senz'altro il dono dell'umorismo. Diamo a JB quello che è di JB :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> JB c'è un mare magnum di distanza tra l'apparire dolci ed esserlo. E ce ne sono due tra il non essere aggressivi e l'essere capci comunque si difendersi pur evitando il conflitto e lo scontro. Almeno così la vedrei io.


La vedresti male. Di per sè non vuol dire nulla c'è un mare magnum da qui a lì. Io parlo di gente che, ovviamente, sensibile lo è davvero ed in genere si riconosco pure facilmente. E, ancora, io non credo affatto che evitare lo scontro sia un modo per difendersi. Evitare lo scontro può essere strategicamente sensato a volte e per tutta una serie di ragioni, ma non può essere una scelta di vita perchè, per quanto mi riguarda, rimane una scelta da fare eventualmente caso per caso. A volte si può, o comunque è conveniente evitare, a volte no, perchè le situazioni variano e così la maniera in cui uno ci si dovrebbe rapportare.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto anche te
> Nemmeno a bassa voce:smile:



tu sei un amore di donna, senza apostrofo.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La vedresti male. Di per sè non vuol dire nulla c'è un mare magnum da qui a lì. Io parlo di gente che, ovviamente, sensibile lo è davvero ed in genere si riconosco pure facilmente. E, ancora, io non credo affatto che evitare lo scontro sia un modo per difendersi. Evitare lo scontro può essere strategicamente sensato a volte e per tutta una serie di ragioni, ma non può essere una scelta di vita perchè, per quanto mi riguarda, rimane una scelta da fare eventualmente caso per caso. A volte si può, o comunque è conveniente evitare, a volte no, perchè le situazioni variano e così la maniera in cui uno ci si dovrebbe rapportare.


Anche tu hai ragione. E forse anche la Storia ti da ragione ....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma come mai tutta questa autocritica, Blow? Da dove spunta questo animo capace di modestia e ravvedimento? Si avvicinano le elezioni e pensi forse di candidarti?



Quel no era riferito al mi spiace che ho aggiunto alla fine dep primo periodo. Quindi no, non mi dispiace affatto per la verità.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu sei un amore di donna, senza apostrofo.



Troppo buono.......ma GRAZIE:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sul neretto dissento. Lui mi piace perchè ha un grandissimo senso dell'humour. E' caustico, sarcastico, crudelmente ironico talvolta, ma ha senz'altro il dono dell'umorismo. Diamo a JB quello che è di JB :smile:



Mah... dico ok? e perchè devo dire ok quando so per certo che nel passato non ha capito?


J.B2


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quel no era riferito al mi spiace che ho aggiunto alla fine dep primo periodo. Quindi no, non mi dispiace affatto per la verità.


Ora ti riconosco. Per un attimo m'ero spaventato :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mah... dico ok? e perchè devo dire ok quando so per certo che nel passato non ha capito?
> 
> 
> J.B2


Ultimo, Dio buono, tu e quegli altri due impiastri tuoi conterranei che ti porti dietro, tra tutt'e tre, non ne fate uno mezzo sano. Dirvi che siete terra terra è farvi un complimento, che qua quando si parla di capire o non capire, cambiare idea alla cazzo di cane e quant'altro non vi batte (e non ti batte) NESSUNO. Grazie al cazzo che se scherzo non ci capite un accidente di niente.


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai letto cosa ho scritto.............
> iange:
> e si che c'è gente che si propone come damigella


damigella per cosa?


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, Dio buono, tu e quegli altri due impiastri tuoi conterranei che ti porti dietro, tra tutt'e tre, non ne fate uno mezzo sano. Dirvi che siete terra terra è farvi un complimento, che qua quando si parla di capire o non capire, cambiare idea alla cazzo di cane e quant'altro non vi batte (e non ti batte) NESSUNO. Grazie al cazzo che se scherzo non ci capite un accidente di niente.




.


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svariato tempo fa,dichiaravo sorridendo che la mia unica compagna di viaggio in questo percorso terreno era la solitudine affettiva!Un bel paradosso direi,una compagna di viaggio silenziosa,sempre presente,ogni tanto così forte, da toglierti il respiro!Non c'è cosa peggiore,essere circondati da persone e sentirsi  soli,essere fra la gente e non essere coinvolti,frequentare diverse patner e rimanere algidi, quasi assenti!Mi son sentito quasi in colpa per diversi anni,alle prese con i  fantasmi del passato,con storie sbagliate e tormentate,cercavo un equilibrio,credevo che aver comunque accanto qualcuno ti rendesse stabile,ed invece mi allontanavo sempre più da una condizione di serenità!Non saprei spiegare il perchè, questione di karma?maturità sentimentale?destino?rivincita verso fantasmi del passato?Poi, dopo l'ennesima storia finita male,passati i miei 30 anni,ho incominciato a far pace con la vita,ho trovato il mio equilibrio ,da solo,ho imparato a convivere serenamente con la mia compagna di viaggio,insomma me ne son fatto una ragione,ho capito che nessuna storia può darti l'equilibrio che cerchi,e nessuna storia funzionerà mai se sei tormentato di tuo,ho capito di non essere mai stato solo,o forse lo son stato perchè volevo così,aspettavo un"ritorno",che quando si è verificato non ho saputo gestire.Poi la mia vita è cambiata, storia importante,gratificante,ho curato il mio randagismo,se così si può dire,ogni tanto la mia compagna di viaggio torna a farmi visita,infondo la solitudine è una parte di noi,la parte più nascosta,la parte all'ombra,quella più vera,non abbiam bisogno di maschere,non funzionano!Questo  spaccato di vita spero possa esser di conforto a chi porta nel cuore quel senso di vuoto..e si riconoscerà in queste poche parole!


una birra dottò?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Solo e pensoso.
Solo e pensoso i piú deserti campi
vo mesurando a passi tardi e lenti,
e gli occhi porto per fuggire intenti
ove vestigio human l’arena stampi.

Altro schermo non trovo che mi scampi
dal manifesto accorger de le genti,
perché negli atti d’alegrezza spenti
di fuor si legge com’io dentro avampi:

sí ch’io mi credo omai che monti e piagge
e fiumi e selve sappian di che tempre
sia la mia vita, ch’è celata altrui.

Ma pur sí aspre vie né sí selvagge
cercar non so ch’Amor non venga sempre
ragionando con meco, e io co llui.

Petrarca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Solo e pensoso.
> Solo e pensoso i piú deserti campi
> vo mesurando a passi tardi e lenti,
> e gli occhi porto per fuggire intenti
> ...


Quant'è bello questo sonetto.
Grazie Sbriciolata.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quant'è bello questo sonetto.
> Grazie Sbriciolata.


E sentilo musicato...da Marenzio...

[video=youtube;m_0NvmgW2h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_0NvmgW2h8[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

Consiglio a tutti i solitari e coloro che si sentono abbandonati a se stessi, di riscoprire il secondo io che vive in noi e che parliamo quando ci sentiamo inosservati (e nei sogni). E' l'unico reale amico che abbiamo e i suoi consigli sono di inestimabile valore, tanto basta a chiedere come ritrovare la compagnia persa o mai avuta


----------



## Flavia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Consiglio a tutti i solitari e coloro che si sentono abbandonati a se stessi, di riscoprire il secondo io che vive in noi e che parliamo quando ci sentiamo inosservati (e nei sogni). E' l'unico reale amico che abbiamo e i suoi consigli sono di inestimabile valore, tanto basta a chiedere come ritrovare la compagnia persa o mai avuta


stare bene con se stessi
e conoscersi a fondo
è l'unico modo per vivere da soli
ma nonostante ciò
ritengo che la maggior parte 
dei problemi delle persone
nasca dall'incapacità 
di affrontare la solitudine
e questo forum è  ricco
di testimonianze in tal senso
vorrei aggiungere 
che nonostante si possa avere
un buon equilibrio interiore
nulla può sostituire
il calore e il conforto
di una mano che stringe la tua
o una parola affettuosa
nei momenti bui


----------



## lunaiena (9 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Consiglio a tutti i solitari e coloro che si sentono abbandonati a se stessi, di riscoprire il secondo io che vive in noi e che parliamo quando ci sentiamo inosservati (e nei sogni). E' l'unico reale amico che abbiamo e i suoi consigli sono di inestimabile valore, tanto basta a chiedere come ritrovare la compagnia persa o mai avuta



Hai ragione ...
È tutto il giorno che penso a questo argomento...
E si parlo spesso con me ... Sto spesso da sola , anzi proprio sola no , 
mi rifugio nella mia casetta con i cani ...
Leggo, parlo con loro esco per lunghe passeggiate con loro ...
Se devo sfogarmi per qualcosa che mi turba e che considero non giusto sfogarmi con chi mi è vicino
mi sfogo con loro , poveri anche urlandogli addosso...
anche se si dice che non dovresti urlare con il tuo cane perché si spaventa ...bhó i miei mai si sono 
spaventati più di tanto , anzi anche loro continuano per la loro strada e mi sopportano...

Oggi ho conosciuto un uomo , vedovo da poco ...
mi ha raccontato di quanto è stata dura aall'inizio 
dopo tanti anni di matrimonio si è ritrovato solo è anziano senza figli e pochi parenti...
e di come ha ripreso a vivere ... 
E ancora una volta una persona anziana mi ha fatto riflettere 
sul senso della vita...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai ragione ...
> È tutto il giorno che penso a questo argomento...
> E si parlo spesso con me ... Sto spesso da sola , anzi proprio sola no ,
> mi rifugio nella mia casetta con i cani ...
> ...


Parlare agli animali o piante o muri non è la stessa cosa. Il proprio secondo io si sveglie quando parliamo fra noi e noi come se qualcuno stesse ad ascoltare. E di fatto lo fa, non aspetta altro. Quando risponde, bisogna saper ascoltare, ma lo si fa senza alcun problema, perché non si parla a se stessi senza aspettarsi una risposta. Si sa che c'è questo ospite, che in realtà è nostro oste. Cioè la nostra mente è annidata in un complesso più grande. Molto più grande di quanto è capace di comprendere.

Quando si parla di realizzare un sogno, e in questo caso, ritrovare i contatti e gli affetti, si intende dare ascolto alla nostra voce, al nostro spirito, al nostro super-io, se vogliamo usare termini più adeguati. Quando più si è soli, meno soli si è in realtà, perché più ci avvolge il silenzio della mente, più si sente quest'altra parte di noi


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu sei un amore di donna, senza apostrofo.


concordo.    dove lo preferisci?


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> concordo.    dove lo preferisci?


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, Dio buono, tu e quegli altri due impiastri tuoi conterranei che ti porti dietro, tra tutt'e tre, non ne fate uno mezzo sano. Dirvi che siete terra terra è farvi un complimento, che qua quando si parla di capire o non capire, cambiare idea alla cazzo di cane e quant'altro non vi batte (e non ti batte) NESSUNO. Grazie al cazzo che se scherzo non ci capite un accidente di niente.



Si.

Chiaramente le espressioni che usi nella scrittura sono tali e quali al linguaggio che hai nella realtà. 

Avrai un macello di conoscenze.:mrgreen:  Tutti che ti stimano e tutti che ti cercano. 

































Per farti il culo.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Parlare agli animali o piante o muri non è la stessa cosa. Il proprio secondo io si sveglie quando parliamo fra noi e noi come se qualcuno stesse ad ascoltare. E di fatto lo fa, non aspetta altro. Quando risponde, bisogna saper ascoltare, ma lo si fa senza alcun problema, perché non si parla a se stessi senza aspettarsi una risposta. Si sa che c'è questo ospite, che in realtà è nostro oste. Cioè la nostra mente è annidata in un complesso più grande. Molto più grande di quanto è capace di comprendere.
> 
> Quando si parla di realizzare un sogno, e in questo caso, ritrovare i contatti e gli affetti, si intende dare ascolto alla nostra voce, al nostro spirito, al nostro super-io, se vogliamo usare termini più adeguati. Quando più si è soli, meno soli si è in realtà, perché più ci avvolge il silenzio della mente, più si sente quest'altra parte di noi



:up: Altro non aggiungo se non questo, nel travaglio di un tradimento scoperto, di solito il super-io la fa da padrone.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Chiaramente le espressioni che usi nella scrittura sono tali e quali al linguaggio che hai nella realtà.
> 
> ...



tu hai risposto, io non avevo parole.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> concordo. dove lo preferisci?





Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:



entrambi non avete capito sull'apostrofo.

ma non fa nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu hai risposto, io non avevo parole.





Nù pigghiamu un cafè, chiddici?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> entrambi non avete capito sull'apostrofo.
> 
> ma non fa nulla.


A questo punto nemmeno io 
Gongolavo per il complimento


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A questo punto nemmeno io
> Gongolavo per il complimento


no no io ho capito... :rotfl: le intenzioni di perplesso :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

C'è chi ha capito. :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no io ho capito... :rotfl: le intenzioni di perplesso :rotfl:


Quelle anch'io 
Allora puó essere che non le ha capite Lui.... Che confusione


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quelle anch'io
> Allora puó essere che non le ha capite Lui.... Che confusione



ESATTO:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quelle anch'io
> Allora puó essere che non le ha capite Lui.... Che confusione



Lui chi?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ESATTO:mrgreen:


Sono diventato sordo.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lui chi?



Lui Lui


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Lui Lui



Chiaro ora.

Grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> *Chiaramente le espressioni che usi nella scrittura sono tali e quali al linguaggio che hai nella realtà.
> *
> ...


Si. Parlo come scrivo, generalmente. Ed è anhce vero che ce n'è di gente a cui sto sul cazzo, per cui prendi il numeretto e mettiti in fila, nel caso.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Parlo come scrivo, generalmente. Ed è anhce vero che ce n'è di gente a cui sto sul cazzo, per cui prendi il numeretto e mettiti in fila, nel caso.



Scusami, la prossima volta metto meno crema.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Quelle anch'io*
> Allora puó essere che non le ha capite Lui.... Che confusione


Un po' tutti per la verità.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A questo punto nemmeno io
> Gongolavo per il complimento





Simy ha detto:


> no no io ho capito... :rotfl: le intenzioni di perplesso :rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> Quelle anch'io
> Allora puó essere che non le ha capite Lui.... Che confusione


in un post precedente il caro ultimo ha scritto un*'*amore: il mio rivolto a farfy era un amore, senza apostrofo.

non avevate capito. 

per farf: il complimento era sincero.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> in un post precedente il caro ultimo ha scritto un*'*amore: il mio rivolto a farfy era un amore, senza apostrofo.
> 
> non avevate capito.
> 
> per farf: il complimento era sincero.


farfalla non gli credere, lui ci sta marciando sopra, perchè sul mettere e togliere...... ci si gioca sopra. :mrgreen:

Tu all'avutri po pigghiari piffissa ma no ammia! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla non gli credere, lui ci sta marciando sopra, perchè sul mettere e togliere...... ci si gioca sopra. :mrgreen:
> 
> Tu all'avutri po pigghiari piffissa ma no ammia! :rotfl:



cunnutu, parla in italiano che gli altri non capiscono e poi succede un casino.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Parlo come scrivo, generalmente. Ed è anhce vero che ce n'è di gente a cui sto sul cazzo, per cui prendi il numeretto e mettiti in fila, nel caso.


minchiate.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> in un post precedente il caro ultimo ha scritto un*'*amore: il mio rivolto a farfy era un amore, senza apostrofo.
> 
> non avevate capito.
> 
> per farf: il complimento era sincero.



guarda che noi avevamo capito...stavamo cazzeggiando sulla battuta di Perplesso... :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchiate.


Temo di no, amico svantaggiato.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> cunnutu, parla in italiano che gli altri non capiscono e poi succede un casino.



Non ci penso proprio.

Puppu si!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami, la prossima volta metto meno crema.


ma cosa centra la crema?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di no, amico svantaggiato.


minchiate!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma cosa centra la crema?



Ehm..... non si è ancora accorto che è stato già inculato. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di no, amico svantaggiato.



Quanto l'hai lunga?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm..... non si è ancora accorto che è stato già inculato. :mrgreen:



forse c'ha fatto l'abitudine.

non è che il tuo è troppo piccolo?


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> stare bene con se stessi
> e conoscersi a fondo
> è l'unico modo per vivere da soli
> ma nonostante ciò
> ...


vero.credo però che molti quella mano non sappiano riconoscerla, coltivarla e apprezzarla prima di arrivare ad averne bisogno.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> forse c'ha fatto l'abitudine.
> 
> non è che il tuo è troppo piccolo?


Effettivamente il dubbio m'è venuto.

Hai pensato che magari lui lo ha troppo largo?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente il dubbio m'è venuto.
> 
> Hai pensato che magari lui lo ha troppo largo?


sei un genio, non c'avevo pensato.

ma non è che s'incazza se scriviamo ste cose? poi ha ragione a dire che siamo terra terra, terroni va.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei un genio, non c'avevo pensato.
> 
> ma non è che s'incazza se scriviamo ste cose? poi ha ragione a dire che siamo terra terra, terroni va.


No che non s'incazza, magari ha un leggero fastidio, ma incazzarsi mai. Poi è una maniera per socializzare no? altrimenti il tipo con chi socializza ? custagrancoppulariminchia? 

Gli piacerebbe.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *sei un genio*, non c'avevo pensato.
> 
> ma non è che s'incazza se scriviamo ste cose? poi ha ragione a dire che siamo terra terra, terroni va.


Eh bè.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No che non s'incazza, magari ha un leggero fastidio, ma incazzarsi mai. Poi è una maniera per socializzare no? altrimenti il tipo con chi socializza ? *custagrancoppulariminchia*?
> 
> Gli piacerebbe.


sei volgare e poi penso che il Mr. quella parola non la capisce. traducigliela.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh bè.


Hi...oh...hi..oh


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh bè.


la solita minchiata.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei volgare e poi penso che il Mr. quella parola non la capisce. traducigliela.



Non ho il coraggio, se traduco magari esplode, ed io... :scared: se tu hai il coraggio, domandagli tu se glipiacestagrancoppulariminchia.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho il coraggio, se traduco magari esplode, ed io... :scared: se tu hai il coraggio, domandagli tu se glipiacestagrancoppulariminchia.


ok. (lo sai che significa ok?) significa si. impara le lingue.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

*x J.B.*

ultimo vorrebbe sapere, non ha il coraggio ed ha demandato me, se ti piace stagrencoppulariminchia.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ok. (lo sai che significa ok?) significa si. impara le lingue.



Ok :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ultimo vorrebbe sapere, non ha il coraggio ed ha demandato me, se ti piace stagrencoppulariminchia.



:scared::bere:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Cmq*

Ho deciso di aprire questo 3d non per un mio disagio attuale,solo per esternare quello che è stato il mio rapporto con la solitudine affettiva,da non confondere con la solitudine in generale!Sentirsi comunque soli nonostante avere intorno donne, amici e parenti,mi interessava disquisire di questo....!Purtroppo prendo atto che, pesati gli interlocutori di questo forum,aprire un 3d di spessore è cosa inutile e gratuita,fra volgarità,scorregge,rotti,insulti va sempre tutto in vacca!Sinceramente la vostra trivialità mi procura uno stato di forte disagio,quindi eviterò di postare ulteriori commenti improntati a discernimenti di spessore,riprenderò i miei intendimenti conoscitivi solo in presenza di Annabloome,l'unica utente con la quale ho il piacere di esplicitare i miei pensieri,usando la giusta sintassi,ammetto di essere molto attratto dalla sua scrittura forbita e dal suo inesplorato vuoto mentale!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo, Lui. La vogliamo smettere di parlare di minchia con Joey che poi sappa dal suo uomo in preda a sconvolgimenti ormonali???


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> in un post precedente il caro ultimo ha scritto un*'*amore: il mio rivolto a farfy era un amore, senza apostrofo.
> 
> non avevate capito.
> 
> per farf: il complimento era sincero.



allora avevamo capito bene tutti

Grazie di nuovo


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

*oscuro*

hai perfettamente ragione, è da un pò che non si riesce a discutere seriamente su argomenti di spessore.

questi cafoni e ciarlatani, non sono altro che una massa inerme, terra terra, senza ne arte ne parte, chi può darti torto.

purtroppo i forum sono aperti a tutti, e luonchi e ai curti.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> allora avevamo capito bene tutti
> 
> *Grazie di nuovo*


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



lui ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, è da un pò che non si riesce a discutere seriamente su argomenti di spessore.
> 
> questi cafoni e ciarlatani, non sono altro che una massa inerme, terra terra, senza ne arte ne parte, chi può darti torto.
> 
> purtroppo i forum sono aperti a tutti, e luonchi e ai curti.


Troppa volgarità,linguaggio inurbano,io sono fuoriposto.Non so voi...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppa volgarità,linguaggio inurbano,io sono fuoriposto.Non so voi...


scusa?????


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> scusa?????


Hai letto bene,mi sento a disagio,troppe parolacce,doppi sensi volgari,cazzi,cappelle,pippette, vibratori,rapporti anali,il mio tedio ha raggiunto livelli sublimianali....!!


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

[video=youtube;fxZbO7tyxbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxZbO7tyxbA[/video]

dedicata a Oscuro:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai letto bene,mi sento a disagio,troppe parolacce,doppi sensi volgari,cazzi,cappelle,pippette, vibratori,rapporti anali,il mio tedio ha raggiunto livelli sublimianali....!!


SCUSA???


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> SCUSA???


Aridajie,scusa de che?siete volgari e mi procurate nocumento.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Grazie*



free ha detto:


> [video=youtube;fxZbO7tyxbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxZbO7tyxbA[/video]
> 
> dedicata a Oscuro:mrgreen:


Grazie soave creatura,ringrazia che sei a 600 km....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie soave creatura,ringrazia che sei a 600 km....!:rotfl:


e ringraziasse pure che io sto a 600 km :mrgreen:


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

cantavo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.credo però che molti quella mano non sappiano riconoscerla, coltivarla e apprezzarla prima di arrivare ad averne bisogno.


ti sei smutandata di nuovo?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> cantavo...:mrgreen:


Canti bene?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei smutandata di nuovo?


alla dea? ste cose?


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Canti bene?:rotfl:



solo in coro...
tu te la cavi come solista?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> alla dea? ste cose?


Ops.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> solo in coro...
> tu te la cavi come solista?:rotfl:


Dicono di si,anche se mi sono un pò addolcito...!Se vuoi ti faccio un bell'assolo,magari a cappella che dici?:rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dicono di si,anche se mi sono un pò addolcito...!Se vuoi ti faccio un bell'assolo,magari a cappella che dici?:rotfl:



aspè che raduno tutte le coriste!:rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

oddio che ti sei messo??
che è quella ghigna?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> aspè che raduno tutte le coriste!:rotfl:


Vabbè,ma io mi accontento di una..quella giusta...


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> oddio che ti sei messo??
> che è quella ghigna?:rotfl:


Dai, io sono esplosivo nella vita,quello di prima era compassato.....:rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai, io sono esplosivo nella vita,quello di prima era compassato.....:rotfl:



eri messo a compasso?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



free ha detto:


> eri messo a compasso?:rotfl:


Viste le dimensioni potrei quando mi stanco...!:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei smutandata di nuovo?


----------



## Flavia (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.credo però che molti quella mano non sappiano riconoscerla, coltivarla e apprezzarla prima di arrivare ad averne bisogno.


molto vera questa tua considerazione
in generale i sentimenti, 
sono poco rispettati
sono presi alla leggera
da qui derivano la maggior parte
delle problematiche


----------



## Flavia (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ho deciso di aprire questo 3d non per un mio disagio attuale,solo per esternare quello che è stato il mio rapporto con la solitudine affettiva,da non confondere con la solitudine in generale*!


bravo Oscuro!
sono felice per te
molto bello questo 3d
offre molti spunti di riflessione


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> bravo Oscuro!
> sono felice per te
> molto bello questo 3d
> offre molti spunti di riflessione


Grazie,ogni tanto scrivo qualcosa di interessante...:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho deciso di aprire questo 3d non per un mio disagio attuale,solo per esternare quello che è stato il mio rapporto con la solitudine affettiva,da non confondere con la solitudine in generale!Sentirsi comunque soli nonostante avere intorno donne, amici e parenti,mi interessava disquisire di questo....!Purtroppo prendo atto che, pesati gli interlocutori di questo forum,aprire un 3d di spessore è cosa inutile e gratuita,fra volgarità,scorregge,rotti,insulti va sempre tutto in vacca!Sinceramente la vostra trivialità mi procura uno stato di forte disagio,quindi eviterò di postare ulteriori commenti improntati a discernimenti di spessore,riprenderò i miei intendimenti conoscitivi solo in presenza di Annabloome,l'unica utente con la quale ho il piacere di esplicitare i miei pensieri,usando la giusta sintassi,ammetto di essere molto attratto dalla sua scrittura forbita e dal suo inesplorato vuoto mentale!


ribadisco che secondo una buona bevuta risolve molti problemi della vita.

tu non mi vuoi mai dare retta però.....


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Collè*



perplesso ha detto:


> ribadisco che secondo una buona bevuta risolve molti problemi della vita.
> 
> tu non mi vuoi mai dare retta però.....


Collega non bevo e non fumo,l'unico eccesso che mi concedo è la pepsi twist al limone!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Collega non bevo e non fumo,l'unico eccesso che mi concedo è la *pepsi twist al limone*!:up:


Scherzi, vè? No, perchè è una droga.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scherzi, vè? No, perchè è una droga.


Mi prendi per il culo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi prendi per il culo?:mrgreen:


Affatto.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto.


Cazzo di droga è una pepsi twist?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo di droga è una pepsi twist?


...

E' una droga nel senso che ci vado pazzo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> E' una droga nel senso che ci vado pazzo.


:rotflillo a me.Sei un intenditore,la coca cola e da pischelli con il cazzo moscio e piccolo...!:up:


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


>


ho avuto un  calo di mutanda, in compenso mi è salita la minima:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho avuto un  calo di mutanda, in compenso mi è salita la minima:mrgreen:


Minerva, ti richiamo all'ordine
questo modo di fare 
non è da te!
non frequenterai forse,
brutte compagnie?


----------

